

Learn Icon - uninverted
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Icon_Programming

======
mahmud
Icon and Pike are two programming languages that I probably didn't need to
learn. Griswold's book on the Icon implementation was OK; it describes a
complete compiler, intermediate instruction set and a VM in a compact book,
but so did "A Little Smalltalk", in a far smaller frame and with class.

Icon is a "modern" SNOBOL, if you want that sort of a thing. Most Icon books
and publications are online as well:

<http://www.cs.arizona.edu/icon/books.htm>

~~~
uninverted
Some of the biggest reasons to learn a new language are the features that you
can take back to more domestic ones; almost nothing that makes Icon special
(backtracking, generators, string scanning) can be used in other languages

